# Been a while



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry I went MIA for a while. I took a new job and it resulted in my missing all of hunting season and then some as I was low man on the totem pole. I am catching up on everyone's posts and seems like some good deer were taken. I have taken up a new hobby for hunting in the off season. Lots of trespassers moved in while I was out of the woods, so I am collecting all their stands they left up hanging on my property. Amazes me how much lack of respect people have for another's property. Caught a couple of poachers the other night, so it was satisfying letting the Game Warden take care of the ones taking my deer at night! Anyway, hope I get in on the action this season...


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Glad you are back Tater639. That sucks missing all of the hunting season. What are you going to do with the stands that you are taking down?
The year my dad died I missed a couple of weeks of season. I would be beside myself if I missed the entire hunting season.

Darin


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Welcome back. Way to go on the poachers and tresspassers.


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Haven't got that


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Haven't gotten that far yet. They left some nice lock ons and found a top to a climber. They ripped down the signs for private property. I let Local PD know I had them if anyone called and then to go ahead and charge them with trespassing if they were that dumb.


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah Rude. Had a 30-30 on their back saying they were **** hunting. Found a doe not too far from them.


----------

